# πρόταγμα = project | objective, priority, prime concern



## cythere (May 23, 2008)

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πώς μεταφράζουμε τη λέξη πρόταγμα στα αγγλικά. Το συγκείμενο είναι το εξής:

Ο μαρξισμός κατανοήθηκε περισσότερο ως οικονομίστικο δόγμα παρά ως κοινωνικοπολιτικό, χειραφετητικό και φιλοσοφικό *πρόταγμα*.


----------



## zephyrous (May 23, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Project είναι η μετάφραση στο συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο.
(Κατ' αντιστοιχία με το γαλλικό "projet", από όπου και προέκυψε η ελληνική απόδοση "πρόταγμα".)


----------



## cythere (May 23, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, zephyrous, αλλά το project μού χτυπάει λιγάκι σε συνδυασμό με τη λέξη μαρξισμός. 
Νομίζω πως σ' αυτή την πρόταση, το πρόταγμα είναι με την έννοια της "βάσης συλλογισμού". Βρήκα τη λέξη premise, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι ταιριάζει.


----------



## zephyrous (May 23, 2008)

Cythere, το πρόταγμα (και όχι πρόσταγμα) είναι κατά βάση καστοριαδική έννοια (άρα, "δικαιολογημένα" σου χτυπάει άσχημα στον μαρξισμό) στη νεότερη ελληνική φιλοσοφία. Είμαι 100% σίγουρος για το project και το projet. :)


----------



## cythere (May 23, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, zephyrous!
Το έψαξα στο γκουκλ, και όντως βρήκα ότι η λέξη πρόταγμα μεταφράζεται project σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.

Για την ιστορία (και την τεκμηρίωση) παραθέτω το παράδειγμα που βρήκα εδώ: 

Η στρατηγική της Περιεκτικής Δημοκρατίας συνεπάγεται το κτίσιμο ενός μαζικού προγραμματικού πολιτικού κινήματος, με έναν αδιαπραγμάτευτα «συνολικό» πολιτικό πρόταγμα (universalist project) που θα επιδιώκει την κοινωνική αλλαγή προς μια πραγματική δημοκρατική κατεύθυνση, ξεκινώντας εδώ και τώρα.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ, zephyrous!


----------



## zephyrous (May 23, 2008)

Παρακαλώ. O Φωτόπουλος, ως οπαδός του Καστοριάδη και καθηγητής σε αγγλικό πανεπιστήμιο, είναι αξιόπιστη πηγή για τις αποδόσεις των σχετικών όρων.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Πολύ ωραία. Να προσθέσω μόνο ως τεκμηρίωση τα ευρήματα για emancipatory project.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2009)

Όταν ο Κύρκος λέει «Για άλλη μια φορά το πρόταγμα είναι: τόλμη, περισσότερη τόλμη!», αλλά και για αρκετές άλλες χρήσεις της λέξης, δεν χρειαζόμαστε κάτι πιο κοινό, λιγότερο καστοριαδικό;


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2009)

Μια και ο Γεωργουσόπουλος (εδώ ή εδώ) καταπιάστηκε, εκτός από το _διακύβευμα_, και με το _πρόταγμα_, το θυμήθηκα κι εγώ. Το *πρόταγμα* στο ΛΝΕΓ:

πρόταγμα (το) {προτάγμ-ατος | -ατα, -άτων} (για ιδέες, γεγονότα κ.λπ.) αυτό που προτάσσεται, που βρίσκεται ή τίθεται σε πρώτη ή καίρια θέση: «κατά τη γνώμη του, ο ιστορικός ρόλος τού μεταμοντερνισμού εξαντλείται στην αποδόμηση των προταγμάτων τού μοντερνισμού» (εφημ.) | «οι απόψεις αυτές επαναφέρουν στο προσκήνιο το πρόταγμα τής καθολικής χειραφέτησης» (εφημ.). [ΕΤΥΜ. μτγν. < αρχ. προτάσσω].

Να πούμε ένα σκέτο *the proposition*; Μάλλον όχι. Είναι καλύτερο το *precept*; Γιατί έχω την αίσθηση ότι μου διαφεύγει το καλύτερο;


----------



## Teo (Apr 27, 2016)

Αν και το πρόταγμα είναι καστοριαδικός νεολογισμός για να αποδώσει ακριβώς τον όρο projet, μια λέξη που το αποδίδει όμορφα στα αγγλικά είναι το imperative.


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2016)

Ναι, καθώς το _πρόταγμα_ γίνεται _πρόσταγμα_.


----------

